# Toronto, Montreal, or Vancouver?



## Dracarys (Sep 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think I am going to be eligible to return to NY to pursue my audio engineering/film composing internship with Nickelodean and the main composer/director/engineer of the Wonder Pets television series. Heart breaking after dishing out all the money for rent, school, networking constantly, and having an apartment with all my belongings still stuck there.

Anyways, my question is, which Canadian city should I be considering right now.
I've always heard Vancouver and Toronto (4 hours north of my city), and I have family and a place to stay in Montreal.

Thanks for your help!


Anthony


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 20, 2011)

Montreal's the coolest, the most fun. Rents are also the cheapest of the the 3. There's more work opportunity in Toronto though, unless you speak French and already have contacts here in La Belle Province (there is work in English, but it's much more limited). Vancouver, I can't speak about work-wise, but it's the warmest of the 3 temperature-wise, it's the prettiest, and is closer to LA if that's important for you.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 20, 2011)

If it's regarding the film industry, I personally think that 99% of what comes out of Quebec is pretty bad. However there is 1% and we have Ned And I live and like Montreal.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 20, 2011)

IMHO, there are good scores composed here every year. I think you're exaggerating, cher ami.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 20, 2011)

Talking about the movies, scripts, productions etc, not the scores. I'm just NOT a fan of these movies. Sorry.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh, OK.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 20, 2011)

Come to Toronto! We have lots of film and game opportunities and you don't have to worry about any language barriers 

Honestly though, either Toronto or Montreal will be terrific places to be, so see if you can find any work leads and then let those guide your choice (along with the advantage of having someone to stay with in one of those options).

If you do end up here in Toronto, come say hi!


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 20, 2011)

Toronto is definitely first on the list for convenient reasons, and vancouver would be the most expensive of them all, with rent prices almost similar to NY.

As cool as Toronto sounds, I'm just so sick of Ontario, and Toronto has always seemed just like Windsor to me, just bigger, but I guess I have no choice as of now.

Really? French is almost mandatory in Quebec? I always thought 90% were bi lingual, and that french would be essential for say, a government job.

I'm still curious about Vancouver, it has always said to be the LA of Canada, and Toronto the New York.

Guy I always appreciate your innocently patronizing remarks in threads .


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 20, 2011)

Quite a dilemma. There's more work opportunity in Vancouver and Toronto but they are also horrible places to live. OK I've never been to Vancouver but I hear people crap on it almost as much as Toronto. I'd say if you secretly yearn to live in China and like blandness and doing nothing then I'd go with Vancouver. If you like paying too much rent and partying with douchebags until the crack of 9:30pm before everyone goes home to get ready for work the next day then Toronto. 

Whatever you do don't move to Winnipeg, I can't stress this enough. You won't find work and you'll get stabbed walking home from Staples if you buy glue.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 20, 2011)

Doesn't Vancouver keep getting voted one of the best cities to live in?


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 20, 2011)

Casalena @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Toronto is definitely first on the list for convenient reasons, and vancouver would be the most expensive of them all, with rent prices almost similar to NY.
> 
> As cool as Toronto sounds, I'm just so sick of Ontario, and Toronto has always seemed just like Windsor to me, just bigger, but I guess I have no choice as of now.
> 
> ...



Huh, didn't know Vancouver was that expensive. French is mandatory in Quebec because a portion of the french are assholes. Even if they are bilingual they will not talk to you if you try to use English. They will actually have to restrain themselves from spitting on you.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 20, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Doesn't Vancouver keep getting voted one of the best cities to live in?



I saw a list recently that not only had Vancouver but Calgary? LOL.


----------



## MacQ (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey man, Calgary is a great city to live in. I'm here now, and I'm working steady, so it's not too bad! That said, Vancouver is probably your best bet if you want film projects. Lots of stuff goes through there, and from what I've seen there's "enough to go around".

But yeah, Calgary is great. 

~Stu


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 20, 2011)

The Québécois are incredible!! If you decide to come to Montreal, you MUST learn French. It's the only way to get the most out of a very talented and vibrant culture, to meet the smart, beautiful people here. And they throw the better parties.


----------



## devastat (Sep 20, 2011)

Visited Montreal once and it was one of the coolest and most bohemian city I've ever visited. Loved the atmosphere. And Rufus Wainwright is from there too, no?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 20, 2011)

True.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 20, 2011)

Casalena @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Guy I always appreciate your innocently patronizing remarks in threads .



I always mean every word I say. The hell with whoever don't like it or find it patronizing.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 20, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Casalena @ Tue Sep 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy I always appreciate your innocently patronizing remarks in threads .
> ...



I just remembered one thing Montreal has over the other two cities: we have Guy Bacos.


----------



## SergeD (Sep 20, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> French is mandatory in Quebec because a portion of the french are assholes. Even if they are bilingual they will not talk to you if you try to use English. They will actually have to restrain themselves from spitting on you.



That portion is actually 80% of people trying to preserve their culture. And nobody here spits on people like you because it would make you grow up and you do not deserve it


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 20, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Tue Sep 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Casalena @ Tue Sep 20 said:
> ...



Toronto and Vancouver are saying: That is a plus for them.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 20, 2011)

SergeD @ Tue Sep 20 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 20 said:
> 
> 
> > French is mandatory in Quebec because a portion of the french are assholes. Even if they are bilingual they will not talk to you if you try to use English. They will actually have to restrain themselves from spitting on you.
> ...



I don't blame them, it's quite a culture. Quebec's version of the french language is music to the ears. 

I was walking down a crappy street in NDG yesterday and saw a filthy mattress on the sidewalk that had something written in french on the mattress and in brackets, exactly 50% smaller it said "bed bugs". Gotta love that dedication to the language laws. 

Another plus besides bacos is the language laws. Just thinking if you've spent a lot of time in the U.S. and need a break from all dat dere freedom stuff you could come on down to see our own unique take on it.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention that which ever city I pursue should have lots of post production houses.

Coming from NY to Toronto feels like such a downgrade. I love Canada, but yikes.

I'm going to ask around more and see what that word is.

Calgary eh? I lived in Edmonton for 6 months, I always saw Alberta as the Texas of Canada.
One thing about that Province I liked is how passive and friendly people were, opposed to what I've experienced in Ontario. Hell, even NY was 10x friendlier than my home city Windsor.

As for movies and film in Montreal, I've never really seen anything except for a few documentaries. 
I hope a network in Canada picks up "Lakeshore", the Canadian version of Jersey Shore. As outrageous as that sounds, all I've down so far are a few trailers and promo vid.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 20, 2011)

If Toronto feels like a downgrade then you won't be happy anywhere here, as no Canadian city can compare with NYC when it comes to opportunities.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 20, 2011)

It's just the fact of the matter, I will accept the circumstances and try to build a great portfolio here so I may petition for certain Artist Visa's to enter the US again.

Besides, living in NY and not being able to make money or visit the doctor was becoming very overwhelming.


----------



## midphase (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't think for a second that just because you live in NY, one can make a sustainable career out of writing music.

There's a huge gap between interning for some working composer, and actually being one.


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 20, 2011)

Of course not, I'm talking about opportunities and the ease of networking and traveling within the city. I've been working on adverts with friends I made in the city from England and Spain, and one venture to starbucks led to writing music for a fashion designer.

This was never viewed as a "big break", but a great foot in the door. 
Dozens of conferences are a subway ride away, and it's bountiful for PP houses and recording studios. 
I don't have delusions of grandeur but I appreciate your optimism :D.


He gave a long lecture once about how it was very difficult for him to finally find something consistent.


----------



## midphase (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll be the first one to say that living in a media city is very important to making creativity into a sustainable career...but my basic point was that you shouldn't be overly bummed that you can't live in NYC. 

Sounds to me like Toronto is your best bet!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 20, 2011)

Business wise, Toronto is better, but for living, Montreal is a better choice.


----------



## robteehan (Sep 20, 2011)

You said you have a place to stay in Montreal? As in, you can live with family for free? Or just to crash?

For someone just starting out (sounds like you're just out of school?), there's something to be said for strategic allocation of funds. Toronto may be better for work, but you could also live cheaply in Montreal for a few years and save so much money on rent that you might be able to buy vastly superior gear and have superior studio space available to build your portfolio vs. if you moved to Toronto right away and tried to survive off music (waiting tables, etc.). (you DO need the French, though, for real.)

I've only lived in Toronto out of the three, but I love it here in spite of its expensiveness and toughness. There's a million and one amazing things happening culturally if you know where to look. I think it's important to be in a city where, not only important media work is happening, but great, fresh music is being made; being part of this larger community will make you a better overall musician. Not too many great bands coming out of Vancouver vs. Toronto and Montreal.


----------



## bsound76 (Sep 20, 2011)

Montreal has excellent strip clubs.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 21, 2011)

bsound76 @ Wed Sep 21 said:


> Montreal has excellent strip clubs.



This could be a clincher.


----------

